# Need help with dog



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been reading this site for a long time and finally have a problem that I can't seem to find a good explanation to. Any response will be much appreciated. I have a 4 year old black lab who just absoluty nuts about retrieving. He will retrieve everything and anything. Most of my hunting up to this point has been ducks and geese in a swamp or backwater area. He will retrieve both ducks and geese in the water no problems what so ever. But lately I have been getting into some good field hunting for geese and the dog just won't retrieve it. I even had a live one and he ran up to sniffed it and just doesn't show much interest in bringing it back. When we get home I take the bird and I play with him in the Yard but he still won't pick it up off of the ground. If it is floating in the water he would bring it back in a heartbeat. Hopefully this is not to long just wanted to give as much info as possible. I am willing to try most anything. Thanks and good luck hunting :beer:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

My guess would be that at some time he got the snot pounded out of him by a goose on land. Whether that ever happened or not doesn't matter. The only cure is to do some type of force with him, and that's a tough one with a goose. The problem you are having is why people force break dogs as youngsters, then you have a tool to work with as the dog gets older and any problems develop. So now you basically have to start over. If you don't want to get into the ear pinch thing, just work on "hold". Make him sit and hold a goose, then walk at heel with a goose. Finally, throw the goose and see if he'll bring it back. Does he have much drive and is he from good breeding? Sounds like he may be marginal on both issues.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with gonehuntin', force fetching is the way to go. First, I'd read a book or watch a video on how to do it correctly. Either that, or seek the help of an experienced trainer. I force fetched my lab on my own with a little help from others knew what they were doing and it has worked great. Good luck.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Unless you have seen it done before, I would seek out an experienced professional. The last thing you want is to have your dog stop retrieving anything. You need your dog to retrieve over water, you can get by with them not retrieving in the field.

good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

gooseguy said "you can get by with them not retrieving in the field."

I say phooey! How will you bag your pheasants!


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to you guys for the info. I don't think it will take much to get him going on the right track. He would run through walls if it meant he could retrieve a pheasant or duck. He knows what I want him to do. I will try pushing him a little harder and see were it leads me. Thanks again


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Time to train Force Fetch!


----------

